# Cannabis Colas Drink Question



## ssuphomeyC (Apr 29, 2010)

How much is the cannabis cola drink(from the club) worth on the street? I'm just asking so I don't get ripped off. Thanks.


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (Apr 29, 2010)

Dint know they had one... whats next? LOL!


----------



## greengenius (Apr 29, 2010)

We charge 10 dollars for our lemonades. I think we buy them for 7 ea.


----------



## me8980109 (May 19, 2010)

What is the extract that is used in them, just curious? Honey oil, a tincture, can't really think of something that would mix well into lemonade and still be tasty. I need to go West, Maine will be 10 years before we have real edibles and beverages.


----------

